# Barn wood dining table plans?



## adspiel (Jan 11, 2011)

Does anyone have any good plans to make a big dining room table (seats 10) out of reclaimed barnwood?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*A trestle table?*

Like these? http://www.amishtables.com/trestle-dining-tables

The only difference is that barn wood may have powder post beetles or other critters. You will have to make certain that they are gonners before you bring the wood inside to work on it. Ordinary fabrication processes will then apply, edge joining, planing, mortise and tenon joinery etc. http://www.powderpostbeetles.com/

As far as plans go, you will need to decide what style you want and do a search for that style.  bill


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

If I were you I would search "English or French Farm Tables". Hope this helps.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

cool idea. however, the aged look of barnwood carries things you probably don't want in your house (yet alone eating off of). consider using rough sawn lumber and stain to look old.

btdt - i wanted to cover all my wall in the family room with it, love that greyed look. a person i trust told me it was mostly a mold giving the wood that look.


----------



## Indyroma (Feb 8, 2011)

*Farm table plans*

Adspiel - I have a few of links for you, if you are still planning to build a farm table. You may have to adjust the measurements though - 

Other: 
http://ana-white.com/2009/12/plans-farmhouse-table-knock-off-of.html
Narrow table:
http://ana-white.com/2010/02/plans-narrow-farmhouse-table-beginner.html
Other:
http://tkthor.blogspot.com/2010/11/diy-farm-table.html
Trestle Table plans:
http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/how-to/intro/0,,20438427,00.html


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

hmm...


----------



## custom_c10 (Nov 26, 2010)

Awesome links Indy!!!


----------

